# Kosher catering



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I do alot of Orthodox Kosher catering...and am always looking for a Parve dessert...especially good passover foods...(are there such things)?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Ugat Schekademe, Mocha Gateau, Lemon Curd.....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Meringue-based desserts would do fine. No doubt you have some Passover recipes.... I have a good mock oatmeal cookie recipe if you want it. No dairy if you use margarine. Butter IS better, but the clientele expects margarine for meat meals!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Shroomgirl, if you want the recipes that I mentioned above just say give me an E-mail address.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited October 21, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Have you guys ever work with or under VAD?
Well, what was it like????


----------

